# Printing INSIDE a Mug...



## iainlondon

Is there any method or process in which to print an Image so that It Is Inside the Mug...?


----------



## LB

Do you know if mugs are poly coated on the inside or not? That would be step 1. If they are coated on the inside, I could envision it to be possible to do. There may be a way, so maybe someone else will have a better answer.


----------



## iainlondon

LB said:


> Do you know if mugs are poly coated on the inside or not? That would be step 1. If they are coated on the inside, I could envision it to be possible to do. There may be a way, so maybe someone else will have a better answer.


I,m not sure to be honest the mugs are standard 11oz plain white from coastal business supplies I,ll contact them tomorrow and find out.


----------



## Conde_David

Sorry, but no.
I have often wonder if there was enough
demand to coat inside.


----------



## Mtnview

I was about to ask how healthy that would be with the liquid (usually something hot) being right on the ink. Then it got me to thinking about sublimation on the outside of a mug and ppl putting that up to their mouths. We haven't gotten into sublimating mugs (yet) but what are the health issues from drinking from a sublimated mug since the print is usually so close to the top of the mug? None?


----------



## Conde_David

No issues. It is tested on our mugs.
We submit imaged and blank mugs.


----------



## veedub3

I'm just curious what would be the purpose of printing on the inside? When anyone has a mug in their hand it usually has something in it so you wouldn't be able to see the pic any way. Just curious.


----------



## iainlondon

veedub3 said:


> I'm just curious what would be the purpose of printing on the inside? When anyone has a mug in their hand it usually has something in it so you wouldn't be able to see the pic any way. Just curious.


Well I think It would make for an Interestibg twist on the traditional Mug Print. I,D also like to know If Its possible to Print on the Handle.


----------



## CarlT

If you could get them coated inside, I could see some rather humorous applications to printing on the inside. On the handle it is possible as well. I think you may have to use a modified heat wrap and an oven for this purpose tho.

Never thought about it, hmmm.


----------



## Rayco

veedub3 said:


> I'm just curious what would be the purpose of printing on the inside? When anyone has a mug in their hand it usually has something in it so you wouldn't be able to see the pic any way. Just curious.


I have a couple of mugs that have something on outside and a small image on the inside close to the top. Haven't found anyone to tell me how it was done.


----------



## Corel Whisperer

veedub3 said:


> I'm just curious what would be the purpose of printing on the inside? When anyone has a mug in their hand it usually has something in it so you wouldn't be able to see the pic any way. Just curious.


Shock Mugs! 
We have a very old one from 1800’s Ireland, ceramic and there is a frog in the bottom of the mug. It was given to patrons in pubs that had had just a little too much to drink but were unwilling to admit it and go home. The pub owner would give them the next drink in these special mugs, once they saw the frog in the bottom …they would go home. 
Years ago I got a Christmas mug, on the outside it said “Jack Frost nipping at your nose” when you hot chocolate got lower in the mug a little elf was looking up at you.


----------



## lben

I was at Office Max last year and they had Office Max mugs that had printing on the inside. I'm sure they thought I was a little odd because I kept looking at it trying to figure out how it was done. I'm thinking maybe a pad printer or what do they call that other process air spray or something???


----------



## iainlondon

Corel Whisperer said:


> Shock Mugs!
> We have a very old one from 1800’s Ireland, ceramic and there is a frog in the bottom of the mug. It was given to patrons in pubs that had had just a little too much to drink but were unwilling to admit it and go home. The pub owner would give them the next drink in these special mugs, once they saw the frog in the bottom …they would go home.
> Years ago I got a Christmas mug, on the outside it said “Jack Frost nipping at your nose” when you hot chocolate got lower in the mug a little elf was looking up at you.


So I,m guessing there is some sort of way to do It then.


----------



## lben

The shock mugs have a little statuette glued to the inside or maybe built into the clay before it goes to the kiln then it's just a matter of painting it and then coating it and putting it back in the kiln.


----------



## PositiveDave

There are two easy ways, sublimation, you'd need a rubber press to hold the transfer paper in place or, and I suspect that the ones that I've seen do this - use screenprinted ceramic ink transfers that are scintered onto the mug.


----------



## veedub3

Corel Whisperer said:


> Shock Mugs!
> We have a very old one from 1800’s Ireland, ceramic and there is a frog in the bottom of the mug. It was given to patrons in pubs that had had just a little too much to drink but were unwilling to admit it and go home. The pub owner would give them the next drink in these special mugs, once they saw the frog in the bottom …they would go home.
> Years ago I got a Christmas mug, on the outside it said “Jack Frost nipping at your nose” when you hot chocolate got lower in the mug a little elf was looking up at you.


Ok I see. Having a frog appear in the bottom of my mug would probably shock the crap out of me too An elf peeking back at me would do the same. I see now how that could grab a persons interest.


----------



## mitchatexotic

We sublimated a contractors log in the bottoms of some import mugs using rubber from a heat press a wooden "bung" and an oven went fairly smooth...I guess the inside of these mugs must have been coated


----------



## hambone

It is now 2014..has anyone found how to print i side a mug yet? I'm into sublimation printing and I've not seen a wrap for mug interiors yet!


----------



## mgparrish

hambone said:


> It is now 2014..has anyone found how to print i side a mug yet? I'm into sublimation printing and I've not seen a wrap for mug interiors yet!


But the inside would have to be coated, so nothing would transfer anyway even if you found a wrap that work inside.

Another issue is that the coatings ... are they safe to drink liquids that are inside coated surfaces?


----------



## hambone

I have several mugs I bought in Seattle at a gift shop in 2013 they a have adorable little umbrellas on the inside just under the top edge they still look brand new and we have no health issues from using them. So I know it's possible. I just want to know how to do it other than transfer printing. .it's so time consuming.


----------



## mgparrish

hambone said:


> I have several mugs I bought in Seattle at a gift shop in 2013 they a have adorable little umbrellas on the inside just under the top edge they still look brand new and we have no health issues from using them. So I know it's possible. I just want to know how to do it other than transfer printing. .it's so time consuming.


Of course it is_ possible_ to sublimate to anything coated with poly that can withstand the temp and pressure.

But on that mug you refer to is there sublimation coating inside the mug or are they using another technology other than sublimation?

I haven't seen any mug suppliers I have bought from going back to the early nineties that coated inside the mugs ... technically it could be done but the issue is that it is not a mainstream product for sure. Neither would be the inside clamp.

Also, just because you haven't keeled over from using the mug you are using (if indeed it is sublimated) doesn't mean there are no safety/health issues involved. I can't answer that really but most selling plates for decoration disclaimer them.

For example ...

Plates for Sublimation Imprinting - DyeTrans.com

"Not recommended for food presentation or dining purposes."

For food safety most everything I have see sublimated that involves food serving is back printed ...

For example ...

Quality Dye Sublimation Glass Plates. Call LRi Today!

"Attractive, tempered glass plates are coated on the bottom (underside) for printing. *Unlike ceramic plates, which are for decoration only, glass plates can safely be used to serve food! *Since the image is on the underside of the plate, there's no chance of scratching it with a knife or fork. 8" or 10" jade glass plates, round or square."


----------



## hambone

Well dern vern..I need to know what this "other" technology is they are using lol I have not a clue as to how the cups I have were made.
I just recently discovered sublimation and I've always wanted to do something different and "not main stream" is my style. This is a huge bummer. If you ever do find out what that "other technology" is please share here.

Thanks so much for the info and the links very helpful. 

Do you have any insight as to printing methods that can be used for edible dish ware?


----------



## neilb

mgparrish said:


> Also, just because you haven't keeled over from using the mug you are using (if indeed it is sublimated) doesn't mean there are no safety/health issues involved. I can't answer that really but most selling plates for decoration disclaimer them.
> 
> For example ...
> 
> Plates for Sublimation Imprinting - DyeTrans.com
> 
> "Not recommended for food presentation or dining purposes."
> 
> For food safety most everything I have see sublimated that involves food serving is back printed ...
> 
> For example ...
> 
> Quality Dye Sublimation Glass Plates. Call LRi Today!
> 
> "Attractive, tempered glass plates are coated on the bottom (underside) for printing. *Unlike ceramic plates, which are for decoration only, glass plates can safely be used to serve food! *Since the image is on the underside of the plate, there's no chance of scratching it with a knife or fork. 8" or 10" jade glass plates, round or square."


 I think most of the disclaimers are because there is a likelihood of the coating and design scratching rather than the health aspect.


----------



## hambone

That makes sense. The cups I have look like new and the design is perfect it's an obvious print but it has no texture to it. And the colors are just beautiful...question.what about vinyl on the inside brim of a cup/mug..or bottom? ? What's your opinion on that?


----------



## royster13

hambone said:


> I have several mugs I bought in Seattle at a gift shop in 2013 they a have adorable little umbrellas on the inside just under the top edge they still look brand new and we have no health issues from using them. So I know it's possible. I just want to know how to do it other than transfer printing. .it's so time consuming.


Probably done with a ceramic decal and "glazed" over top....


----------



## mgparrish

neilb said:


> I think most of the disclaimers are because there is a likelihood of the coating and design scratching rather than the health aspect.


I think only the folks coating would know, scratching only makes things ugly. But that statement doesn't mean that both issues don't persist, scratching and food contact safety.

I did dig up this link ... Cactus appears to have actually tested. So it would depend on the manufacturer supplying the coated item before I would deem it "safe" and they have a FDA cert on hand. 

Dye-Sublimation Information

*"FDA Compliance
*
Cactus Coatings is advised by all of our chemical suppliers, and have letters on file to this effect, that all components of our proprietary coating systems are in compliance with, and can be used as, components in the coating of food contact surfaces in the manner described in 21 CFR section 175.300 under the U.S. Food, Drug and Cosmetics Act, as amended. 

In addition, we routinely submit samples to an independent laboratory for extractive testing as specified in the same section. Copies of these test results are available upon request. 

Cactus Coatings, Inc. is registered with the State of California Department of Health Services, Food and Drug Branch for their "California Tableware Safety Program" under section 25884 of the California Health and Safety Code. This code sets forth the limits for leachable lead and cadmium and follows the U.S. Food and Drug Administrations Compliance Policy Guides CPG 7117.06 and CPG 7117.07. 

As far as the mugs themselves are concerned, all imported dinnerware items are checked at U.S. Customs by either the FDA or the National Sanitary Foundation for heavy metals (Lead, Cadmium etc.) among other items. The fact that these mugs have passed through customs indicated their compliance with all applicable regulations. An independent testing laboratory has performed extractive testing for Lead and Cadmium according to the FDA and the California Proposition 65 requirements and found that we comply with those guidelines. Copies of this testing is also available. 

Should any regulatory agency question our compliance, we will be more than happy to supply them with our proprietary formulations and any other information they may desire. "

A technology I know often used of that can do custom digital decoration on the food surface is ...

CUSTOM DINNERWARE restaurants | country clubs | special events | Enduring Images

but big bucks for these systems.

Having said all that good luck finding someone with sublimation coatings inside the mug and then a system to transfer it inside.


----------



## neilb

mgparrish said:


> As far as the mugs themselves are concerned, all imported dinnerware items are checked at U.S. Customs by either the FDA or the National Sanitary Foundation for heavy metals (Lead, Cadmium etc.) among other items. The fact that these mugs have passed through customs indicated their compliance with all applicable regulations.


 
So would you think that this part means that any items imported already coated are therefore FDA compliant?


----------



## royster13

mgparrish said:


> As far as the mugs themselves are concerned, all imported dinnerware items are checked at U.S. Customs by either the FDA or the National Sanitary Foundation for heavy metals (Lead, Cadmium etc.) among other items. The fact that these mugs have passed through customs indicated their compliance with all applicable regulations.


That is a real "stretch"......They use the word ALL.....I think in reality it would only be a "SPOT" check....


----------



## mgparrish

neilb said:


> So would you think that this part means that any items imported already coated are therefore FDA compliant?


This snippit of the quote you provided only covers the mug itself, not the coating. The first statement in the quote is directed to the coating materials.

Keep in mind coatings vary, one manufacturers coating does not equal another coating.

So you can't think of coatings generically. Just because Cactus claims "food safe" doesn't mean all manufacturers coatings are food safe.


----------



## mgparrish

royster13 said:


> That is a real "stretch"......They use the word ALL.....I think in reality it would only be a "SPOT" check....


That's probably true, you do sampling when 100% test is cost prohibitive, and/or and in some cases the test itself is destructive.

Just some off the topic trivia, sampling science came into it's own as a result of gun ammo not always firing all the time. So how do you test a bullet that it will not fail or will fail without actually firing it? Then it is rendered useless afterwards. You used up all your ammo testing otherwise.

So the gov came up with a scientific method based on defect probability based on sampling for this reason.

https://archive.org/details/MIL-STD-105E_1

But some defects get through this way.

Most manufacturers adopt this or close variations of this in QA testing.


----------



## neilb

mgparrish said:


> This snippit of the quote you provided only covers the mug itself, not the coating. The first statement in the quote is directed to the coating materials.
> 
> Keep in mind coatings vary, one manufacturers coating does not equal another coating.
> 
> So you can't think of coatings generically. Just because Cactus claims "food safe" doesn't mean all manufacturers coatings are food safe.



Yes but if the mug is already coated then the tests must surely include the coating.


----------



## mgparrish

neilb said:


> Yes but if the mug is already coated then the tests must surely include the coating.


 "Cactus Coatings is advised by all of our chemical suppliers, and have letters on file to this effect, that all components of our proprietary coating systems are in compliance with, and can be used as, components in the coating of food contact surfaces in the manner described in 21 CFR section 175.300 under the U.S. Food, Drug and Cosmetics Act, as amended." 

In this case Cactus coats the mug in their own factory, they are not buying coated mugs then shipping them into the US like most of the sublimation vendors do as middlemen.

So they claim the raw mug separately that they source, and then claim the components of the coatings they use for the finished product are food safe.


----------



## charles95405

the inside of a sublimation mug is not coated...even if it were, you would need consistent pressure from the inside out, even temp of 405F.....not gonna happen anytime soon


----------



## royster13

charles95405 said:


> the inside of a sublimation mug is not coated...even if it were, you would need consistent pressure from the inside out, even temp of 405F.....not gonna happen anytime soon


Thinking outside the box....What about some kind of inflatable device?.....


----------



## binki

All I can say is yuk! All that stuff touching my food?


----------



## neilb

mgparrish said:


> "Cactus Coatings is advised by all of our chemical suppliers, and have letters on file to this effect, that all components of our proprietary coating systems are in compliance with, and can be used as, components in the coating of food contact surfaces in the manner described in 21 CFR section 175.300 under the U.S. Food, Drug and Cosmetics Act, as amended."
> 
> In this case Cactus coats the mug in their own factory, they are not buying coated mugs then shipping them into the US like most of the sublimation vendors do as middlemen.
> 
> So they claim the raw mug separately that they source, and then claim the components of the coatings they use for the finished product are food safe.


 
I understand that but I was talking about the large quantities of imported 'ready coated' products.



> So would you think that this part means that any *items imported already coated* are therefore FDA compliant?


----------



## neilb

royster13 said:


> Thinking outside the box....What about some kind of inflatable device?.....


Or a spring loaded 'puck' of some sort.


----------



## charles95405

lets see...an inflatable device that can have adjustable. consistent pressure that can withstand 400F for 5-6 minutes....gee I'm going to rush and and buy one....Seriously...what is the market for inside printing...I have asked several of mu clients this..and their response was same as Binki's."yuk"


----------



## mgparrish

royster13 said:


> Thinking outside the box....What about some kind of inflatable device?.....


 Ummm, I envision a balloon popping here, but I would suppose some high tech material from NASA perhaps. Maybe a "reverse clamp" mechanism like you get with a spring loaded clothes pin, of course made with high temp and durable material perhaps.

I think even if someone came up with a clever way to do this ... how much interest and sales volume would be there for manufacturers to make a market for such a thing?


----------



## mgparrish

neilb said:


> I understand that but I was talking about the large quantities of imported 'ready coated' products.


 It would still come down to whomever did the coating should provide a cert for the raw mug and the coating used in their process.

You would be surprised about some of the stuff coming from China. even had baby formula with high levels of nasty stuff like lead and other things getting flagged in the formula and recalled.

Of course that stuff is not supposed to be in there, so the question becomes how did it get in there.

How would you know unacceptable amounts of lead are not in some sublimation coatings? So to CYA you have some cert from the vendor if you are using for food consumption, IMO.


----------



## neilb

mgparrish said:


> How would you know unacceptable amounts of lead are not in some sublimation coatings? So to CYA you have some cert from the vendor if you are using for food consumption, IMO.



Because according to this



> all imported dinnerware items are checked at U.S. Customs by either the FDA or the National Sanitary Foundation for heavy metals (Lead, Cadmium etc.) among other items. The fact that these mugs have passed through customs indicated their compliance with all applicable regulations.


the FDA has tested it, pretty hard to test a mug without testing the coating if it's already on.


----------



## mgparrish

neilb said:


> Because according to this
> 
> 
> 
> the FDA has tested it, pretty hard to test a mug without testing the coating if it's already on.


But I don't know the exact import procedure. What I posted was that cactus considered the raw mug and the coating materials they use.

But I have no clue what the FDA does or does not do. 

I would presume a cert is required to bring them in, I doubt they FDA does actual testing at point of import and relies on outside labs to do the testing, and then the product is imported by a cert done offline. But I don't really know.

Also, there are US manufacturers that coat here in the states, so the raw mug is sourced _somewhere_, brought into the US then coated after the fact and sold in the US.

But in reality I wish you luck getting the inside of your mugs sublimated, that's the real issue here.  Food safety is a moot point if can't get them anyway.


----------



## neilb

mgparrish said:


> But in reality I wish you luck getting the inside of your mugs sublimated, that's the real issue here.  Food safety is a moot point if can't get them anyway.



Thank you, but it's not me who wants to sublimate inside the mug, I'm happy enough sticking to the outside.


----------



## mgparrish

neilb said:


> Thank you, but it's not me who wants to sublimate inside the mug, I'm happy enough sticking to the outside.


My bad LOL. I'll stick to the outside too.


----------



## royster13

My "gut" says we will never see sublimation on the inside of a mug....


----------



## Eview1

Nope not with sublimation. Royster is right I like the outside better anyways.


----------



## kaboom713

You can print on the handles. You would just need to wrap the handle with heat tape. I do it all the time.


----------



## ukracer

mgparrish said:


> It would still come down to whomever did the coating should provide a cert for the raw mug and the coating used in their process.
> 
> You would be surprised about some of the stuff coming from China. .


I wouldnt. I used to work with a company now called SIGNZWORLD who sell chinese crap. The things they get up to is amazing , things like making up CE certificates and labels are just the start of things so YES I would be very wary of some chinese imported items, especially by chinese them selves who dont know , understand or care about our laws....


----------



## pixeland

HI guys, 

I've seen some really cute design printed near the inner rim of mugs and really want to achieve the same with my own designs. After much searching I have found several ways, though all come with certain restrictions. Btw there is a silicone mug wrap to let you sublimate inside a mug. it fits like a glove and it works in a 3d sublimation oven with a vacuum system but yeah I don't think those inks are food safe. I did find other methods however: 

1. First is the screen printed version with a clear ceramic glaze on top and then fired in a kiln, which sounds too complex but there are fairly small sized kilns available. Video here. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyUPzidkqMM

2. The laser transfer water decal that are fired using a normal home oven which makes the image dishwasher safe (trust me it was hard to find a dishwasher safe version! most water decals are display only decor). video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkJxFveQU8M

3. The only transfer paper that's supposed to be food safe but it only works with black toner. (insert sad face) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdGb9fN0qRI

Since I really want a color print I wonder if I could order those plastisol transfers and then just coat the glaze on top and use a microwave kiln, yes such things exist, or try a glaze on top of laser transfer decal. in theory this should stop the ink from leaving the surface thus making it food safe. I'm determined to find a way, if anyone else finds a way please share


----------



## sn315on

kaboom713 said:


> You can print on the handles. You would just need to wrap the handle with heat tape. I do it all the time.


I know this is a really old post, but, how do you get it sublimated? Do you wrap it and put it in the oven with just the handle wrapped? 

Thanks!


----------



## prathap

I am sorry but you cannot print it inside the mug


----------



## Becky.o.f

veedub3 said:


> I'm just curious what would be the purpose of printing on the inside? When anyone has a mug in their hand it usually has something in it so you wouldn't be able to see the pic any way. Just curious.


I just want to make funny mugs for my dark humored friends with things like 'you've been poisoned' etc


----------

